# another newb question



## rbacci (Feb 14, 2015)

So today I processed 20 lbs of bellies, i have a nice amount in the brine. Now what so I do with the ends I cut off to square up the bacon? I have some nice chunks of pork, I was thinking I could smoke it and use it in pulled pork. Maybe sausage?


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 15, 2015)

Smoke them a bit on the hot side to render off some of the fat, and then use them as the base of a split-pea or bean soup.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2015)

The easiest thing to do is, if fairly lean about 30% Fat or less, is to make fresh sausage patties, Italian, Brats, etc, topped with sauteed Peppers and Onions, or added to a Meatloaf mix or diced in Chili. A fav in my house is to simmer them and some Country Style Ribs, in a pot of Tomato Sauce, until tender, and serve over Spaghetti. They can be marinated for Kebabs or a Upstate NY favorite Spiedies, Garlic and Herbs flavored grilled pork chunks in a sandwich. If you have the ingredients, they can be made into a Taco filling, Carnitas or other. Or even Chinese Style for a Stir Fry, Pork Fried Rice or Potstickers.

*Spiedie Marinade/Sauce*

1/2Cup Olive Oil

2Cup Red Wine Vinegar

1/2Cup Worcestershire

2T Minced Garlic

1/2tsp Dry Basil

1tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Dry Parsley

1/2tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran Onion

1/2tsp Red Pepper Flake

1T Salt

1T Sugar

2tsp Black Pepper

1Cup Red Wine

Combine all, Mix well and Divide in half to use for Marinade and Sandwich Sauce.

Makes about 3Cups total.

Cut 4-5Lbs Meat, any, in 1 inch cubes. Add 1/2 the Marinade/Sauce and Marinate for at least 24 hours or up to 3 days.

Place on Skewers and Grill to desired doneness.

Serve on Italian Bread with additional Sauce.

*Char Siu... Chinese Roast Pork*

1/2C Soy Sauce , low sodium(Kikkoman Green cap)

1/2C Brown Sugar

1/2C Shaoxing Wine*, Mirin or other Wine

1/2C Hoisin sauce, Koon Chun* is best.

1/2tsp 5 Spice Powder or more to taste

1T Grated fresh Ginger

1tsp Minced fresh Garlic

1tsp Sesame Oil

1T Red Food Coloring (optional)

Makes about 2 Cups, enough for 8Lbs of either Pork Butt and Loin or 2 full racks of Ribs.

Items with an " * " are available at a Chinese Market. The rest and an el cheapo Hoisin is available at your local Mega Mart.

Marinate the pork for at least 24 Hours and 48 is better. Make sure to turn the meat in the marinade frequently to get the best result..

The Chinese Roast Hot and Fast...350*F for 3 inch thick slices or Pork Butt. Approximately 2 Hours or to 160*F and rest and 140*F for Loin (Too lean to go higher)

For Low and Slow...Smoke at 225*F to 250*F to an internal temp of 150*F for Butt to be Sliced, and 130*F for Loin. Then finish, both types of pork, the last 10*F on a hot Grill then rest.

In American Chinese Restaurants this is made in gas ovens but in China they cook over WOOD so mild smoke would be authentic here.

You can BOIL the Marinade with the De-Fatted meat dripping for a great sauce, thicken with a little cornstarch and water.

This recipe is great on RIBS Too!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> So today I processed 20 lbs of bellies, i have a nice amount in the brine. Now what so I do with the ends I cut off to square up the bacon? I have some nice chunks of pork, I was thinking I could smoke it and use it in pulled pork. Maybe sausage?



It's awesome when made into Char Sui....   Chinese sweet and sour pork.....


----------



## rbacci (Feb 15, 2015)

Whereat ideas guys, thanks.


----------

